
Network of Thrones - doener
http://www.macalester.edu/~abeverid/thrones.html
======
doener
Magazine article about the study:
[http://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/pdf/Mathhorizons/Netw...](http://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/pdf/Mathhorizons/NetworkofThrones%20%281%29.pdf)

